# Black ink bottles from Providence Rhode Island, circa 1840-45



## GatesMillsGirl (Mar 17, 2021)

We were thrilled to find these two ink bottles on Ebay. The labeled larger bottle comes from chemist/pharmacist Henry Hudson Burrington (1795-1850), my husband's (also a chemist) third great uncle from Providence Rhode Island. So, the chemistry thing - think it's genetic?


----------



## nhpharm (Mar 17, 2021)

That's so awesome to have that family connection and those are great early ink bottles!


----------



## yacorie (Mar 17, 2021)

Fantastic


----------



## saratogadriver (Mar 18, 2021)

I was an underbidder on the Burrington.   Great ink and you got a decent buy.

Congrats.

Jim G


----------



## GatesMillsGirl (Mar 24, 2021)

saratogadriver said:


> I was an underbidder on the Burrington.   Great ink and you got a decent buy.
> 
> Congrats.
> 
> ...


----------



## saratogadriver (Mar 25, 2021)

No apology needed.    You won that one fair and square and I can't blame you at all.  That's the nature of the beast... it's worth what someone is willing to pay for it.   I certainly don't think you overpaid for it.   Those older labeled pontiled inks have REALLY increased in value the last 15 years...

Jim G


----------



## treasurekidd (Mar 25, 2021)

That Burrington's Ink is amazing, what a great find as a family heirloom. I assume you probably already have one, but there is also a Burrington's Vegetable Croup Syrup bottle from Providence as well? It must be the same Burrington, RI isn't a very big place. 

PROVIDENCE RI RHODE ISLAND BURRINGTON'S VEGETABLE CROUP SYRUP MEDICINE BOTTLE | #1874373536 (worthpoint.com)


----------



## GatesMillsGirl (Mar 31, 2021)

treasurekidd said:


> That Burrington's Ink is amazing, what a great find as a family heirloom. I assume you probably already have one, but there is also a Burrington's Vegetable Croup Syrup bottle from Providence as well? It must be the same Burrington, RI isn't a very big place.
> 
> PROVIDENCE RI RHODE ISLAND BURRINGTON'S VEGETABLE CROUP SYRUP MEDICINE BOTTLE | #1874373536 (worthpoint.com)


YES - we actually have quite a few of the croup syrup bottles - we had to get one for everyone in the family, so it took a few years. Our oldest son got the first one for his birthday. He said, "Did you have this made?" We said, "Nope, this is from 1840, dug up from a Civil War privy." Jim's sister Mary Anne said, "Where is MINE?" and I explained, "They have to dig up another one." But eventually, we got one for everyone. We have such great variations in color - clear, pink, green, brown (from soil, presumably).


----------

